# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Retro furniture

## OKC Heel

Looking for retro/mid century furniture stores in the OKC area. Only interested in OKC area stores - I already know about stores in Tulsa and other areas.

----------


## Platemaker

Abracadabra
 2725 NW 50th St
Oklahoma City OK 73112-8001
(405) 949-0777

...cool fun store

----------


## metro

Rink, bad grannies, and forget the name of place about nw 90th and western

----------


## EBAH

What place on 90th and western?  That made my ears perk up.  Im a pretty serious collector.  All I can say for recommendations, are Thrifts, flea markets, and estate sales.  Also just to keep eyes open.  I found a matched pair of Milo Baughman chairs in the parking lot of the hilo a year or so ago for $5 each.  That was my score of the year!

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

This guy had a booth at the Rink Gallery and used to have a pretty good selection: http://www.modernfurnitureokc.com/ (the site seems neglected, however).

Keep in mind that when you shop stores that actually specialize in mid-century modern, you will be paying antique prices. My preferred (but much more time consuming) method is to scour thrift shops and keep an eye out out on craigslist. Great vintage finds can be had for cheap. Especially those that need a little love and elbow grease.  Re-selling restored items is also a great way to fund future purchases.

----------


## TheTravellers

Suburban Contemporary, down by all the other furniture stores, http://www.suburbancontemporary.com - brand new stuff, prices can be quite reasonable (unless you opt for a super-expensive fabric on something), they run specials of varying sorts pretty much continuously.  Huge space filled with tons of items, been doing it for years (no, not affiliated with them, just a satisfied customer).

----------


## jmarkross

There is a place in Norman (or used to be) at Porter and Alameda that used to be a Nazarene Church...had a lot of eclectic stuff...on the NW corner of that junction approx. Used stuff--which is what I assume you mean.

----------


## metro

> Suburban Contemporary, down by all the other furniture stores, http://www.suburbancontemporary.com - brand new stuff, prices can be quite reasonable (unless you opt for a super-expensive fabric on something), they run specials of varying sorts pretty much continuously.  Huge space filled with tons of items, been doing it for years (no, not affiliated with them, just a satisfied customer).


that's not retro furniture

----------


## yessir69

The Manor on Western has an annex that has great mid-century stuff.

----------


## TheTravellers

> that's not retro furniture


BS.  http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/retro says "relating to, reviving, or being the styles and especially the fashions of the past : fashionably nostalgic or old-fashioned <a retro look>"   

Suburban Contemporary sells contemporary and modern furniture.  Contemporary and modern in that context are generally accepted to mean styles from the 1950s and 1960s.  OP specified s/he wanted "retro/mid century" and Suburban Contemporary fits that bill pretty much perfectly.   :Doh: 

Please tell me why Suburban Contemporary isn't retro furniture...

----------


## OKC Heel

No, Suburban is not retro furniture though some of what they have is certainly retro styled/inspired . Furthermore, it's not as though Suburban is a big secret. Suburban has gotten plenty of my money in the past, but i'm going a different direction with my new house. 

Yes there are deals to be had on CL but people are starting to get wise to the treasures they have and good deals on quality pieces that actually suit ones taste are getting harder to come by

My most recent steal - a 9 foot Milo Baughman sofa - nearly perfect condition - $125

----------


## TheTravellers

> No, Suburban is not retro furniture though some of what they have is certainly retro styled/inspired . Furthermore, it's not as though Suburban is a big secret. Suburban has gotten plenty of my money in the past, but i'm going a different direction with my new house.


OK, I'm calling BS on this too - WHY is Suburban not retro (I'm asking you - OKC Heel and metro)?  Your first sentence contradicts itself - if Suburban's furniture isn't retro ("relating to, reviving, or being the styles and especially the fashions of the past : fashionably nostalgic or old-fashioned <a retro look>"), but it's "retro styled/inspired", what do you think the difference is between "retro" and "retro styled/inspired"?   :Dizzy: 

And you didn't say they needed to be secret stores - for all we knew, you could've moved here recently and had no idea what was around (since you said you knew about Tulsa and other areas, but wanted to know names of OKC stores).  If you already know about a store, all you have to do is say "... and I already know about Suburban, whatever, whatever #2, etc."   :Doh:

----------


## DeluxeOK

We found our 1950s style Mastercraft sofa at Bill's Used Furniture in Norman, which is the one housed inside an old church on Porter. You have to search there to find good stuff, but there are some treasures.
I have been curious about the guy with the website above, just not enough courage to check out his trailer.

----------


## MsDarkstar

I've seen some pretty awesome retro stuff on Craigslist lately.  There's some ads in the furniture section advertising a few stores like Big Moon in Yukon, Unique Emporium on NW 23rd or Curiousor & Curiousor on NW 16th/Plaza District.

----------


## Jettmiester

Dane Design now has some new retro modern stuff. I've gotten quite a bit there.

----------


## OKC plaza

RetrOKC will be opening in the Plaza District soon. He is moving his booth from Rink Gallery into a storefront studio in the district http://www.facebook.com/pages/Retrokc/111606002241966

----------

